# How in the world can I pick an AKC name for our new puppy?



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmmm, are there any movies/books that you particularly love? 

I smiled at the names your children chose. My grand-daughter just got a new English Bulldog pup and wanted to call him Sprinkles.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I sure like Tula!
Is short and sweet.
Karen


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I actually still haven't picked an AKC name for my puppy!

I think Tula is a sweet name for your puppy because of the meaning behind it.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pick something that has an endearing meaning for you. If Tula has a spot in your heart because of it's meaning and you father and gr-father calling you that I think it's cute and different. If you love the L names there is also Layla, Leela, if she's Rosebud for your son you can call her Rosie.
Good luck, I'm sure something will stick soon!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I like Tula as well - very cute and sentimental! It's impossible to pick a puppy! After weeks of wanting to try to pick a puppy (much to my breeder's frustration, I'm sure), when it came right down to it, I simply couldn't. He was going to give me a choice between 2 boy puppies, and I loved them both so much. I had him pick for us, and he picked perfectly! I think it's the best way - They know the puppies SO much better than we did. I'd let the breeder pick your girl!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, those are actually really good call names to go with a celebrity theme. I believe Tula was the name of the one character in My Big Fat Greek Wedding, Lucy (and Lulu) could easily be Lucille Ball, there is an acturess named Lee Lee Sobieski (I'm probably spelling her last name wrong), and, of course, there's always Daisy Fuentes. Out of all of them, I think I like Lucy best. I'll try to think of some AKC names to go along with them today. =)


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Gemini's I Love Lucy - "Lucy"


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I LOVE Tula! Love that it has meaning for you. 

You might not have to feel constrained by the litter theme. You could even ask your breeder to choose her registered name, then call her whatever you like. My dog's registered name is HewHaven's Little Red Caboose (train theme, and she was so named by the breeder because she was the darkest pup), but her given name has nothing to do with trains! 

I have to confess, I think Marshmallow would be a perfect name for a Golden.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If you pick Lucy her AKC name could be Gemini's Crazy Redhead (assuming she's not a blondie)  Super cute!!!

I love Tula too, though! You don't always have to have their call names totally go with their AKC name. She could be "Gemini's It Girl" or something like that where it's not celebrity specific.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you all!! I love all of the ideas. I forgot, I also like the name Millie but I don't think my family likes it. My husband is already sick of me trying to come up with names, but I think it's fun! 

My only other dog was one I bought when I was in college. I thought I had done a pretty good job because she came with "papers", but it turned out she was from a puppy mill. Of course the fact that she was in a basket at a craft fair, or that they were raffling off the runt, or that she was only $50 might have been a tiny clue! At the time I had never had a dog and knew NOTHING about them. Oh well - she was great but I never had to register her with a fancy name - she was just Madison Malone.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love Tula. I just read a memoir (Let's take The Long Way Home) where a woman named her new puppy Tula.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Debles said:


> I love Tula. I just read a memoir (Let's take The Long Way Home) where a woman named her new puppy Tula.


Funny - I just read the review of that book! I'm actually spelling it wrong - my aunt told me in Norwegian I think it was Tilla. It is supposed to be pronounced more like Tulla (like pull then ah). I decided if we use it we'll just use Tula because that's how it always sounded to me anyway!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love the name Tula! I'm drawing a blank as to what would go with it though.  

I would probably go with something like -

Gemini's Umbrella Girl Rihanna 

Or something like that and call her Tula anyway.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Regarding AKC registration*

I just had a duh moment !

I've had Piper since October 29, 2009 and I've yet to select a name for registration and then actually registering him. I located the paperwork actually in the desk where I'm sitting.

At first I gave it a lot of thought and then, (whoops) it slipped my mind to actually do it.

Have I waited too late? Anyone know?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope<: 

As long as you have the papers, then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Those are cute names! 
I have always named my dogs after where we lived...Lived in FL named my 1st golden Sandy Beaches, Lived in CA, named my 2nd golden Misty Morning; m 7 month old is Holly Belle...she was born on Christmas. Guess I have taken the easy way out..naming pups are hard sometimes!!
Good luck!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Neither Sophie's (Doolin's Sweet Siren) or Sawyer's (Doolin's Can't Hold His Licker) have anything to do with their registered names! I tried to be creative and "link" them, but I gave up! I'm happy with what we came up with though!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I love when the AKC name has a play on words and ties in with the call name too. I don't have any really clever suggestions but here is what I cam up with so far...

Gemini's Belle of the Ball "Lucille" "Lucy"

Gemini's In Liu of Flowers "Lucy" (as in Lucy Liu)
Gemini's Charlie's Angel
Gemini's Daisy Duke "Daisy"
Gemini's Little Lulu "Lulu" (Not sure if you remember that cartoon from the 80s?!)


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are great - thank you! Here are a few I came up with...

Gemini's Big Brown Eyes -"Millie" - (this is a song by a band we all love called the Old 97's - the lead singer is Rhett Miller so kind of like Millie)

Gemini's Make Me a Star - "Tallulah/Tula" - (Tallulah Bankhead was a movie star in the 40's or so - I googled the movies she was in and thought this one was cute and Tallulah is close to Tula)

Gemini's Scarlett O'Hara - don't know what we would call her - this could be if we pick the one with the red ribbon

Gemini's Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds - Lucy/Lulu

Gemini's Penny Lane - Lanie - but I don't think anyone else in my family liked Lanie


Oh, and I tried to come up with something Diney-ish since we all love Disney, but my son said, "NO Princess names!" Then I thought something with Winnie the Pooh and call her Winnie but they said no to that one, too!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well as a fan of the 60s & 70s here are a couple of Ladies and their tunes that still hold up today

Janice or Joplin -Gemini('s) Won't You Buy Me A Mercedes Benz or Gemini('s) Kosmic Blues or Gemini('s) Cry Baby

Melanie - Gemini('s) Candles in The Rain or Gemini('s) Brand New Key or Gemini('s) Beautiful People

Carole (King) - Gemini('s) I Feel The Earth Move or Gemini('s) You've Got A Friend or Gemini('s) Nightingale 

Joan or Baez - Gemini's Diamonds and Rust or Gemini('s) Please Come To Boston


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Momx3 said:


> Gemini's Scarlett O'Hara - don't know what we would call her - this could be if we pick the one with the red ribbon



You could go with Gemini('s) Gone With The Wind or Gemini's Frankly I Don't Give A ****




Momx3 said:


> Oh, and I tried to come up with something Diney-ish since we all love Disney, but my son said, "NO Princess names!" Then I thought something with Winnie the Pooh and call her Winnie but they said no to that one, too!


From The Hunchback Of Notre Dame 
Gemini('s) God Help The Outcasts - call name Esmeralda (character) or Bette (Midler) who did the pop version.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

You guys are so good! We like older music, too and I had been trying to think of a good Janis Joplin or Joni Mitchell song last night. I like the Please Come to Boston because I'm from MA but now I live in FL. I miss MA and my husband knows I always say I want to go home someday!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Momx3 said:


> You guys are so good! We like older music, too and I had been trying to think of a good Janis Joplin or Joni Mitchell song last night. I like the Please Come to Boston because I'm from MA but now I live in FL. I miss MA and my husband knows I always say I want to go home someday!


Glad one of us can spell "Janis" correctly! :doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I googled Tula Boston and got this, so there is a Tula in Boston.  I like Tula the best. It's unique, has meaning for you, and is very feminine.

_Tula_ Boutique
1300 Massachusetts Avenue
Cambridge, MA 02138-3809
(617) 497-7500

just thought of Petula Clark...she had many hit songs and Tula could be short for Petula.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a list of Petula Clark songs. I wonder if the 'listen' link will still work? We'll find out...







1. Downtown Listen







2. A Sign of the Times Listen







3. Don't Sleep in the Subway Listen







4. Let It Be Me - Petula Clark, Becaud, Gilbert Listen







5. Colour My World Listen







6. This Girl's in Love With You - Petula Clark, Bacharach, Burt Listen







7. Kiss Me Goodbye - Petula Clark, Mason, Barry [2] Listen







8. I Couldn't Live Without Your Love Listen







9. I Know a Place Listen







10. The Other Man's Grass Is Always Greener Listen







11. Who Am I? Listen







12. My Love Listen







13. Happy Heart - Petula Clark, Last, James Listen







14. You'd Better Come Home - Petula Clark, Aber, Georges Listen







15. This Is My Song - Petula Clark, Chaplin, Charles Listen







16. Round Every Corner Listen

Nope, try this...







scroll to the bottom to listen to the singles 




I hadn't thought of her in ages. Listening to these songs is a Walk Down Memory Lane for me.  The first line of 'It's A Sign of the Times' is fitting.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well it doesn't match Tula exactly but how about.....

"Gemini's Toora Loora Loora Lu" and call her Tula it's an old song by Trio, it's a cute little song for a puppy too, almost sounds like something a dad or grandpa would sing to a little girl. listen on I-tunes


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> Well it doesn't match Tula exactly but how about.....
> 
> "Gemini's Toora Loora Loora Lu" and call her Tula it's an old song by Trio, it's a cute little song for a puppy too, almost sounds like something a dad or grandpa would sing to a little girl. listen on I-tunes


Oh my gosh! This is the song my Irish grandmother in Boston sang to my kids when they were babies! She just passed away in July, three days after the puppies were born. This might be it even if we end up calling her something that has nothing to do with it. I have to check with the family and see what they think.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Momx3 said:


> Oh my gosh! This is the song my Irish grandmother in Boston sang to my kids when they were babies! She just passed away in July, three days after the puppies were born. This might be it even if we end up calling her something that has nothing to do with it. I have to check with the family and see what they think.


I think you may have found the name. I love Tula and the tie to your father and Grandfather and "Gemini's Toora Loora Loora Lu" to remember your grandmother and home state. Sounds just about perfect to me.

I had Darby's name picked out before we got him, with Kirby all I had was her call name - it took almost a year before I decided on her registered name.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

OrdinaryEllen said:


> I just had a duh moment !
> 
> I've had Piper since October 29, 2009 and I've yet to select a name for registration and then actually registering him. I located the paperwork actually in the desk where I'm sitting.
> 
> ...


Not too late!

It will just cost you more than $ 20 to register your pup depending on what date is listed under the LATE FEE on your AKC paperwork (STEP 3 ON THE FRONT). If it is 1 yr. after the date, it is $35 OR 2 yrs. after $ 65.

You can go online and enter which may be quicker if you are getting close to the 1 yr. date of when the litter was registered by the breeder.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> Not too late!
> 
> It will just cost you more than $ 20 to register your pup depending on what date is listed under the LATE FEE on your AKC paperwork (STEP 3 ON THE FRONT). If it is 1 yr. after the date, it is $35 OR 2 yrs. after $ 65.
> 
> You can go online and enter which may be quicker if you are getting close to the 1 yr. date of when the litter was registered by the breeder.


Ack! Now I know why I rushed to get mine in the same day we brought the little guy home. :uhoh: 

As it was, the fee was $25 (I think?).


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Megora said:


> Ack! Now I know why I rushed to get mine in the same day we brought the little guy home. :uhoh:
> 
> As it was, the fee was $25 (I think?).


Basic AKC registration is currently $ 20. Three generation pedigree (silver package) is an additional $ 14 (was $19) and the gold package (3 generation pedigree, 1 yr. AKC Family Dog magazine and Dog care & training video) is an additional $ 27.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> Basic AKC registration is currently $ 20. Three generation pedigree (silver package) is an additional $ 14 (was $19) and the gold package (3 generation pedigree, 1 yr. AKC Family Dog magazine and Dog care & training video) is an additional $ 27.


I remember those other things at least... <- I wondered why they would charge me extra for something (3 generation pedigree) that the breeder provided as a matter of course. 

That reminds me - I still haven't mailed in my payment to have the microchip changed to my home number and address instead of the breeder. That was an additional $18. :uhoh:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Momx3 said:


> Oh my gosh! This is the song my Irish grandmother in Boston sang to my kids when they were babies! She just passed away in July, three days after the puppies were born. This might be it even if we end up calling her something that has nothing to do with it. I have to check with the family and see what they think.


Oh my God! I hope your family approves - how can they not??? This just seems so perfect - both grandmothers there in spirit! 

PS Very smart switching Tilla to Tula. My dog is Tesia - which is pronounced Tee-sha. Everyone says it wrong when they read it.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

*We got one!*

Yay!! Last night I came up with the perfect name for our soon to come home puppy. As much as I loved all of the suggestions I thought I would keep thinking just in case I thought of anything I liked better. Last night I was just ab out to go to sleep and I googled "female celebrity nicknames." I found a site that had tons listed and thought I was too tired to look through them so I just glanced at the first few. One of them was so perfect I knew right then it had to be it...

America's Sweethearts of Song - The Lennon Sisters (old singing group)

Our last name is Lennon and the puppy will be a Lennon Sister!! So...

Gemini's American Sweetheart of Song 

And this way we can call her anything we want...so now on to figuring out what we want to call her!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice, congrats! Let us know what the call name will be also. :wavey:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Momx3 said:


> America's Sweethearts of Song - The Lennon Sisters (old singing group)
> 
> Our last name is Lennon and the puppy will be a Lennon Sister!! So...
> 
> ...


I remember the Lennon Sister - Lawrence Welk. You could call her "Bubbles" for the bubbles from the show.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Momx3 said:


> Gemini's American Sweetheart of Song


That? Is a GREAT name.

Congratulations!!

(I still hope you go with Tula as the call name!)


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Congrats on the name choice*

Welcome to the Gemini club from one new member to another. Congrats on the name choice, we have been at it for over 6 months :uhoh: on our Gemini "Cars Theme" name for our young miss, Bailey.
Be sure to post some pics when you get her.
-Chris


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Welcome to the Gemini club from one new member to another. Congrats on the name choice, we have been at it for over 6 months :uhoh: on our Gemini "Cars Theme" name for our young miss, Bailey.
> Be sure to post some pics when you get her.
> -Chris



Ooohhh!! The first person I have seen with a Gemini dog! How old is Bailey? Is she as great as Cindi tells me ours will be?  Who are Bailey's parents? Ours are Casino & Roman. This litter was very small - only 4 puppies. We went up to visit last weekend and thought we would make our choice, but we couldn't decide between two of the girls. I really prefer bigger dogs and was surprised at how small Casino was, but the girls we are picking from look like they'll take after their bigger dad. We go back Labor day weekend to make our final choice and bring one home!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Geminis*

Bailey is 8 months and 7 days today. We got her from Cindi as well. The Parents are Casino and Charmer, so I think that would make her a half -sister. Welcome to the Family !
Our family has been sooo happy with Bailey. Cindi and her twin siter, Candi have been simply awesome as well. I couldn't be happier with our puppy choice, Bailey was largest female in a litter of 6 (3girls). If you were to judge her on her paw size alone, she would appear to be Clifford the Big red Dog's replacement, however she isn't a big dog at all. we have followed the Grow'em Slow philosophy and it is working for us. 
Are you using the puppy cam every night????: I know we did. I laugh about it now, but back then, the family would grab some popcorn and spend an hour watching it.

Here is a recent pic of Bailey. She was swimming in the river while we were on vacation.
You and your family are going to be very happy, I'm sure.
-Chris


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bailey is beautiful! I hope ours is as gorgeous as she is. The two we are picking from are the two biggest girls, so maybe the half sisters will look alike.  We're down in Boca Raton and Cindi said the family getting the other girl is also in Boca - so those sisters may get to know each other down here. We watch the puppy cam a little bit too much I think! I've been bummed out because one of the puppies must have tipped it over yesterday and it's been pointing at the ground and not the dogs.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

How about Madonna? :


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2010)

We are on Merritt Island, not too far away from Cindi's actually. One of Bailey's sisters lives in Aventura, I keep in touch with her owners and hope to have a reunion of sorts one day soon. 
Were you able to watch the temperment testing? For us it was a great chance to see which puppy was going to choose my daughter to be hers. We knew before the testing but it was fun to see anyways. I respect Cindi's advice when it comes to her dogs. She has been spot on with everything she has told us, and she is always happy to answer questions.
-Chris


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2010)

Momx3 said:


> ... We go back Labor day weekend to make our final choice and bring one home!


Well how'd you do? Did you get to pick her up? I hope all is well. Hopefully the local downpours didn't put a damper on anything. Post some pics when you can.
-Chris


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Well how'd you do? Did you get to pick her up? I hope all is well. Hopefully the local downpours didn't put a damper on anything. Post some pics when you can.
> -Chris


Hi! Yep, we went up to Cocoa on Saturday to pick her up. We got to watch the temperment tests which were cool. We knew we were going to pick between the pink and red girls but weren't sure which one we wanted. With Cindi's advice and my kids voting we got the pink girl. We didn't even have a name for her yet (had a list, but nobody could all agree on one) and on the way home the kids voted again and now pink girl is Daisy. She is a total sweetheart! 

She is zonked out right now after her first trip to the vet - everyone there was in love with her of course! The vet said she has two other Gemini dogs that come to her and said she was really happy with the breeder because she does such a nice job. I'll have to go start an introduction thread in the puppy section when I get my pictures on the computer.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Momx3 said:


> Hi! Yep, we went up to Cocoa on Saturday to pick her up. We got to watch the temperment tests which were cool. We knew we were going to pick between the pink and red girls but weren't sure which one we wanted. With Cindi's advice and my kids voting we got the pink girl. We didn't even have a name for her yet (had a list, but nobody could all agree on one) and on the way home the kids voted again and now pink girl is Daisy. She is a total sweetheart!
> 
> She is zonked out right now after her first trip to the vet - everyone there was in love with her of course! The vet said she has two other Gemini dogs that come to her and said she was really happy with the breeder because she does such a nice job. I'll have to go start an introduction thread in the puppy section when I get my pictures on the computer.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Welcome home Daisy!!!:wavey:


----------

